# Humana PAF



## Kisalyn (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone having their providers fill out this Humana Provider Assessment Form?

Curious what your workflow is and how much time your provider needs to fill this out. Mine is wanting 30 minutes, but most of their patients are scheduled in 15 minute time slots.


----------



## audrey.ford (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi, are you referring to the "Humana Practitioner Assessment Form"? I found that when searching.  I scrolled down the form and kinda agree... to start, it may take them 30 min, but after doing several of them, they will speed up enough to complete it in a 15 minute visit.  It also looks like the first part could be filled out by the patient and just reviewed by the doctor - saving more time. We don't do it yet, but we do a lot of others already, it's probably a matter of time. (lol)  Good luck!


----------



## Kisalyn (Feb 24, 2014)

Oops, yeah, I meant 'practitioner'.

Thanks for the input. I've got a few nurses who like to fill out the form the day before so that helps expedite the process for the physicians. I've heard United Healthcare is wanting to start this with us as well.

I'm hoping to get a good workflow going before other payers jump onto the bandwagon.


----------

